# Ben Nye translucent powders



## milamonster (Sep 6, 2009)

SO I see that these powders come in many colors like neutral set, chestnut and ebony. 
I'm a bit curious as to these colors...for neutral set that is a general translucent powder, right? Would this be similar to using the prep & prime powder for mac or the hd mufe powder?  If those can be used for any skin tone then why the need for the chestnut and ebony? For example I myself am nw45 so should i use chestnut for people around my skin tone?  If i wanted to add this to my makeup kit would just neutral set do or would that look ashy on someone that is darker? OR should i get all 3? I want to cover from the lightest to darkest. Also how do you apply this powder? With a bush or with a puff (velour or what kind?) THANKS!


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi!

I love the Ben Nye Powders.  Unlike MUFE's HD powder I have noticed that the translucent does start to look ashy on darker skin-tones. For darker skin I use their yellow powder, I think its called Banana Visage. It is just like the translucent but gives off a warmer color so it won't look grey. I only have these two in my kit and I have never had a problem.

I prefer to apply with a brush but use puffs sometimes, and both ways work great.


----------



## milamonster (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_Hi!

I love the Ben Nye Powders. Unlike MUFE's HD powder I have noticed that the translucent does start to look ashy on darker skin-tones. For darker skin I use their yellow powder, I think its called Banana Visage. It is just like the translucent but gives off a warmer color so it won't look grey. I only have these two in my kit and I have never had a problem.

I prefer to apply with a brush but use puffs sometimes, and both ways work great._

 

thank you so much!


----------



## mistella (Sep 9, 2009)

i just replied to this post! but i think it was in the Recommendations forum?

oh and you should def get the yellow powder, yea i think its called banana visage, its similar to the t.leclerc powders


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2009)

I use the Neutral set and buff it in with a kabuki. It doesn't look ashy on me... I'll try the banana powders tho.


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 9, 2009)

I have all four of the Ben Nye luxury visage powders and they are really amazing. I used them on a test on my sister, making her up amd having her deep-fry food. In that heat, they withstood everything, and in a tropical climate. They're important to my kit.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_I have all four of the Ben Nye luxury visage powders and they are really amazing. I used them on a test on my sister, making her up amd having her deep-fry food. In that heat, they withstod everything, and in a tropical climate. They're important to my kit._

 
Can you tell us something about the differences of the four powders?


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 10, 2009)

About the texture? It's very finely-milled and feels really silky, like fine powder, the old type sold in tins with puffs. 3 are coloured powders, because I also tend to work with a very wide range of skintones and not a lot of translucent powders could cut it, MUFE HD, good as it is, does look ashy on the wrong skintone. The banane powder is yellowish and is great to have. the other colours are Buff (for lighter skintones) and Beige Suede (which isn't really dark, but works well on dark skintones). The No-color is good, although I've heard RCMA's No color powder is better (and $10). For the price of BN, I honestly will not buy loose powder anywhere else, the quality is amazing.
IMO, i think loose powders hold up better than pressed powders.


----------

